# se débarrasser



## nanu000

je besoin de reformuler cette phrase:

les lycées sélectifs SE DÉBARRASSENT des éleves les plus indésirables.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver un synonyme plus ou moins exact pour le verb. 

merci!


----------



## Paquita

¿ se quitan de encima a los ..." ? ¿no quieren seguir cargando con "
o simplemente "echan a", "despiden a"

(cuidado  : un s*y*non*y*me)


----------



## nanu000

gracias por la correción, no habia caido.

el problema es que estoy en un registro neutre-soutenu, entonces no estoy segura de que esas frases me sirvan... son buenos sinonimos pero no se si adecuados.

¿y en frances como serian?


----------



## poupounette

¿Y qué tal l_os intitutos franceses *se deshacen* de los alumnos..._"


----------



## Paquita

"Se débarrasser" se refiere a algo que te molesta, te estorba, y que no quieres continuar aguantando = algo molesto como lo pueden ser los ratones, o las arañas, la basura, un abrigo mojado .... algo que de una forma u otra te pesa...Aquí, mandan a los alumnos a paseo. Son selectivos, es decir que su objetivo es guardar a los mejores para tener resultados excelentes en los exámenes, que les dará (a los centros) prestigio, y atraerá a más "buenos alumnos", y no es la educación, o enseñanza para todos los que la necesiten, de ahí su tendencia a hacer que los "malos elementos" desalojen

ver B 2)


----------



## poupounette

Completamente de acuerdo contigo, Paquit&. Continuo pensando que deshacerse de algo/alguien es lo más apropiado dentro de un registro formal


----------



## Paquita

Perdona Poupounette, no había visto tu respuesta  = claro que en un registro formal, tienes razón. Pero en el contexto educativo, la palabra francesa es algo "chocante", aunque muchas veces corresponde a una realidad, por eso no proponía una palabra "decente" como me parece serlo "deshacerse".


----------



## poupounette

De nuevo, completamente de acuerdo. Creo que la frase no es tan formal, así que yo pondría sin dudarlo tus opciones


----------



## Black Horse

nanu000 said:


> ¿y en frances como serian?


 
se défaire / décharger


----------



## nanu000

se défaire entonces va bien? 
y que os parece écarter?

gracias por las respuestas! teneis razon en las apreciaciones a cerca de las conotaciones de esa frase


----------



## Paquita

Acabo de caer en que lo que buscas es un sinónimo en francés... disculpa...

Si "se débarrasser" no te gusta, por no ser "políticamente correcto" puedes decir "rejeter" "éliminer" tan chocantes y tan fuertes, pero palabras menos coloquiales.
Existe también "renvoyer" que es "despedir"

Para mí, lo mejor = exclure.


----------



## chics

Hola. ¿que os parece "se quitan de encima"?


----------



## karinemartin

Les lycées renvoient les élèves...

renvoyer es despedir.....

es una manera más educada de decirlo...


----------



## poupounette

Mmmmm, pero no tiene la fuerza negativa que, a mi parecer, se le quiere dar al texto


----------



## GURB

Hola
Et *desembarazarse*, si courant, même en parlant d'une personne, il vous fait peur?


----------



## Marlluna

Estoy con Paquita y Chics: "se quitan de encima" es lo que se diría en este caso. Políticamente no es muy correcto, pero es la pura realidad: los institutos no quieren cargar con según qué alumnos y hacen lo posible por "quitárselos de encima", que no eliminarlos (me suena a pegarles un tiro). Los métodos son diversos: aconsejarles que se vayan, abrirles un expediente, etc.
En cuanto a "desembarazarse", si se trata de algo no me parecería del todo mal, pero... ¿alguien lo díría hablando de una persona?


----------



## Tximeleta123

Marlluna said:


> .
> En cuanto a "desembarazarse", si se trata de algo no me parecería del todo mal, pero... ¿alguien lo díría hablando de una persona?


 

Yo sí y el Ministerio del Interior también . Ver (2ª línea del 3er. párrafo). También la RAE. (3ª acepción).

Para mí desembarazarse es literalmente quitarse a alguien de encima. Por ejemplo; si sufro una agresión y alguien me sujeta para intentar robarme aunque finalmente logre escaparme de él, diría: (...) pero finalmente _conseguí desembarazarme de él_ o _me zafé de él_.

Yo es la respuesta que elegiría. 

Es más "elevado" que "quitarmelo de encima" (que es lo que pide Nanu)pero guarda el mismo significado.

Un saludo


----------



## ena 63

nanu000 said:


> se défaire entonces va bien?
> y que os parece écarter?



Hola:
Creo que Nanu busca sinónimos en francés, reformular su frase en francés.

Saludos


----------



## Tximeleta123

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Creo que Nanu busca sinónimos en francés, reformular su frase en francés.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí Ena. Tienes toda la razón. Ya lo dijo Paquit&. 

Voy a tener que hacer un cursillo de lectura comprensiva  (o no andar saltando del ordenador a realizar cualquier otra actividad).

Discúlpame Nanu.


----------



## Marlluna

Me había pasado lo mismo que a Tximeleta. Mea culpa también.
Dicho esto, en castellano, y con el permiso del Ministerio del Interior, yo usaría "me zafé de él"; de todos modos, quizás tengamos prejuicios con del verbo desembarazarse, porque parece que sí es correcto.


----------



## dicomec

Siempre he dicho :  deshacerse.


----------



## Elsoce

Paquit& said:


> Acabo de caer en que lo que buscas es un sinónimo en francés... disculpa...
> 
> Si "se débarrasser" no te gusta, por no ser "políticamente correcto" puedes decir "rejeter" "éliminer" tan chocantes y tan fuertes, pero palabras menos coloquiales.
> Existe también "renvoyer" que es "despedir"
> 
> Para mí, lo mejor = exclure.



Hola:

Quisiera precisar un poquito:

- "*renvoyer*" y "*exclure*" dejan a entender que el alumno haya cometido algo que justifica su despedido;

- mientras que "*se débarrasser*" o "*écarter*" es más insidioso, puede sobrentender que el establecimiento desalienta al alumno, por ejemplo, no satisfechando sus deseos de orientación si no tiene buenas notas (muchas veces para mantener las cifras de éxito a los exámenes, como el bachillerato). Corresponde, por desgracia, a un fenómeno muy practicado por las "grandes escuelas" y, cada vez más, por los liceos también.

Así, estoy de acuerdo con lo que decías Paquita en el mensaje 5, pero me parece que "exclure" no corresponde en todos los casos.

Elsoce


----------

